# Phoebe being aggressive towards Izzy



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Phoebe, my 12 year old cocker has suddenly started to be aggresive with Izzy, for no apparent reason. She went for her in the car today, after they'd been happily running in the woods, and was a bit growly this evening, then she had her pinned down on the floor, really snarling. Izzy isn't hurt but clearly bewildered, and frightened. I have wondered if perhaps Izzy is coming into season as Phoebe has been sniffing her bottom and her wee. Do bitches react to other bitches in season, or should I be looking for another cause? I have had no issues before this, once Phoebe accepted Izzy after about a week of her coming home. I'm very concerned and will keep them apart when I'm working tomorrow.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Having bitches living together is no different to having teenage girls living together  We are aware a couple of weeks before one of our girls comes in season because of a tension in the air. They have never drawn blood but they can squabble and it sounds serious. We always step in with a firm NO and then give them a bit a space from each other, time out. It's a natural process that the dogs understand but we wouldn't let it go too far.

Julia x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

cant coment on the season as my girls have never had one. 

but older dogs tend to let youger dogs away with a sotof 'puppy pass' where they let them away with most things up untill a certen age then they start putting them in their place. she could just be asserting her position now izzy is getting a little older.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Can't provide any words of wisdom Ali but I hope you get it sorted soon. Must be stressful 

Turi x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Ali, it could be that your cocker is putting Izzy in her place or is she losing her hearing or sight or becoming a little infirm, it may be worth getting her checked by a vet if you are still worried to rule health issues out, if she has any of these things it could make her a little defensive when Izzy is around. As she could be fearing she may get hurt by Izzy. I hope they settle down for you soon.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

my girls can be a little moody during or the run up to their seasons,just like us i guess lol and it can cause a bit of friction sometimes so im guessing it could be this,your older girl will be able to sense it,hope it all blows over soon xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ali sorry to hear it’s a bitchy moment going on at yours ... Good advice already given above ... it could be a change in Phoebe or Izzy, with a possible season coming soon ... pheromones and hormones hey its all hard work and as I found out it can change a dog overnight ... hope it all settles down soon .. love to your girls


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I hope Izzy isn't coming into season as she's due to be spayed but I don't want there to to be anything wrong with Phoebe. She's not showing any physical signs of ageing, quite the opposite. Hopefully it will settle down, poor Izzy just wants to be loved


----------

